# Recursively applying PKGRESPOSITORY



## gvkv (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm trying to create a package of Apache and its dependencies:


```
sudo make package-recursive \
__MAKE_CONF=~/make.apache22.conf \
PKGREPSOITORY=/usr/home/gvkv
```

Everything works fine except that only apache22.tbz ends up in gvkv; the dependency packages are built in their respective ports/<package> directories! There are about fifteen of them and while it's easy enough to retrieve them with find and a perl one-liner, surely there must be a way to tell make to run in an environment such that the dependency packages end up in gvkv.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2010)

Try using *PACKAGES* instead of *PKGREPOSITORY*.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 19, 2010)

Or spell it right ..  It's neither PKGRESPOSITORY nor PKGREPSOITORY.


----------



## gvkv (Aug 20, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Try using *PACKAGES* instead of *PKGREPOSITORY*.



That didn't work.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2010)

One really simple solution that doesn't involve variables:
`# mount -t nullfs /usr/home/gvkv/packages /usr/ports/packages`


----------

